# Connecting to samba share from windows 7- asks for domain?!?

## FcukThisGame

I'm having issues getting my samba server working. I believe it's configured correctly, but when I connect to the share from my Windows 7 Pro laptop, it asks for username and password, but also a domain. If I don't specify one, it uses 'LAPTOP-7', the name of my laptop. Samba is set up to use basic auth.

```
# /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

   workgroup = <mydomain>.org

   server string = Samba Server

   security = user

   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   dns proxy = no

[public]

   comment = File share

   path = /var/ftp

   public = yes

   valid users = chris miguel

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

Does this look right? What do I need to specify as my domain? <mydomain>.org? I've tried that and it doesn't work :/

----------

## richard.scott

I think that your work group would work better being a single word i.e.

```
workgroup = home
```

and then when you connect to a share, you use "server\user" as the login details.

you need to create a local user on the samba server before you can login and make sure that that local user has access rights to the folders your sharing out.

Rich

----------

